# iPhone sux



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

My $0.02 worth. All my friends rave about their iPhones. When our last Sprint contract was up, the guy talked us into iPhones. I can't wait for this contract to be up so I can go back to my Galaxy and enjoy using a real phone instead of an overrated POS.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> My $0.02 worth. All my friends rave about their iPhones. When our last Sprint contract was up, the guy talked us into iPhones. I can't wait for this contract to be up so I can go back to my Galaxy and enjoy using a real phone instead of an overrated POS.


You may want to consider dumping Sprint also. Biggest POS cellular provider ever.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I had Sprint years ago. They charged $10 a month for unlimited texts. I was using it so I cancelled that part of my plan. Then I start getting texts from wrong numbers at 25 cents a pop, two or three a week after never getting one while paying for unlimited texts. That's the type of company they are.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

iPhones are for idiots who can't use computers.

Except all you Uber drivers using iPhones, luv ya!

They rave about them because they are simple enough to use.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've had nothing but iPhones for 7 years until I finally burned out and got a Samsung Galaxy s9+. Personally, it's probably the best phone I've ever had and made me regret the majority of years that I spent with iPhone. But hey, I had a good run with iPhone while it lasted.

Carriers. I've had AT&T since my first phone and for some reason, my father insisted and made us switch to Sprint to save money. It was probably the worst choice my father has ever made. Problems were consistent since Day 1. Four out of 18 months of the contract, after more than 20 customer service calls and no solution with how terrible their coverage was (Driving with Uber/Lyft just increased the stress a tenfold) I reported Sprint to the BBB and made Sprint waive our contract without any fees! As soon as that happened, I returned my leased iPhone 8 Plus and went back to AT&T with a brand new Samsung Galaxy S9+. Went with their unlimited plus enhanced plan, and it works wonders again!

I'll never recommend anybody to Sprint and advise to never go with Sprint.

I also have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (2016). I tether it to my S9+ since I run my driver app off my tablet.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I agree that the iPhone genuinely sux. I have used Samsung from the S2 all the way to the S6Edge.
While I was happy with the Performance, I never liked the Battery life. On my last Samsung, I had to crack the Case open to change the Battery.
With Uber and Lyft running in the Background, maybe Pandora and Google maps, the Battery lasted about 3/4 of the Day.

Then I did some serious research. And found the Huawei Mate 10 Pro. The Battery lasts a Week, or at least 3 Days or so. 20 MP dual Leica Cameras.
Options after options the iPhone can even dream of. I could actually sign in Uber with two different accounts. (Not that I ever would).

But again, I have been using it now for several months, and it is truly a perfect phone:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078T3D547/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> I agree that the iPhone genuinely sux. I have used Samsung from the S2 all the way to the S6Edge.
> While I was happy with the Performance, I never liked the Battery life. On my last Samsung, I had to crack the Case open to change the Battery.
> With Uber and Lyft running in the Background, maybe Pandora and Google maps, the Battery lasted about 3/4 of the Day.
> 
> ...


Holy crap you are right! I looked it up after reading your posts and having good impressions. I might wanna consider that my next phone.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You may want to consider dumping Sprint also. Biggest POS cellular provider ever.


We've been with them for years, no complaints. However, I think I am going to shop around next time to see what's out there.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Holy crap you are right! I looked it up after reading your posts and having good impressions. I might wanna consider that my next phone.


you will not regret it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Our government keeps warning us that the Chinese have installed hackware on the Huawei phones, making our privacy vulnerable. What does it matter, the NSA already knows everything.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Our government keeps warning us that the Chinese have installed hackware on the Huawei phones, making our privacy vulnerable.


The most ridiculous thing I heard..and I did hear it a lot.
SINCE WHEN are we worried about Privacy?
Facebook is the NSA's DREAM COME TRUE!

Huawei is the number three in the world, producing nothing but awesome phones. (yepp, and tablets, TV's blah blah)

Just go to Asia, or Europe, it is all Android Phones. A huge Chunk, anyways.
iPhones really, are only used in North America. And where are they made?

In the People's Republic of China. (also in S-Korea, Singapore, etc.)
Nuff said.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> The most ridiculous thing I heard..and I did hear it a lot. SINCE WHEN are we worried about Privacy? Facebook is the NSA's DREAM COME TRUE! Huawei is the number three in the world, producing nothing but awesome phones. (yepp, and tablets, TV's blah blah) Just go to Asia, or Europe, it is all Android Phones. A huge Chunk, anyways.
> iPhones really, are only used in North America. And where are they made?
> In the People's Republic of China. (also in S-Korea, Singapore, etc.)
> Nuff said.


Agreed. Sounds like iPhone was busy creating some propaganda to squash the competition.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Agreed. Sounds like iPhone was busy creating some propaganda to squash the competition.


Couldn't agree with you more, Uber's Guber .


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I use iPhone for Uber for one reason the GPS updates faster after taking a ping instead of Android I have to drive some for it to update only to find out I’m going the wrong way


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

iphone and ipad are both counter intuitive to me. And the whole 'credit card required' pisses me off to no end. It excels at only two things- making and receiving phone calls and as a camera.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> It excels at only two things- making and receiving phone calls and as a camera.


That would be three things..... but who's counting? ....


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Andocrates said:


> iphone and ipad are both counter intuitive to me. And the whole 'credit card required' pisses me off to no end. It excels at only two things- making and receiving phone calls and as a camera.


I hear the iPhone 11 will have texting.


----------



## UG1 (Jun 15, 2018)

iPhones are great but samsung has been matching them recently in software/os as well, which is the play apple really has over samsung.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

UG1 said:


> iPhones are great but samsung has been matching them recently in software/os as well, which is the play apple really has over samsung.


Samsung doesn't make a OS

Samsung imho is one of the worst companies to buy an android based phone from they add so much bs software to it that even the brand new S9s sometimes have jitter . I'm a purest and always bought the Nexus phones, then Pixel but my last purchase was an Essential PH1 and I couldn't be happier with it now that it's on Android 8.1 it had some issues with 7 but when I upgraded to 8 it fixed every one of my complaints I had with the phone . 
I love a lot of the Asian phones such as the Honor , or OnePlus phones but I won't leave Verizon again in Denver and unfortunately those all won't work on Verizon 
Also samsung and apple gps and phone call quality are usually some of the lowest . I notice that whenever anyone calls me from an iphone it's usually pretty low quality call . I honestly think Samsung is too similar to apple as a company for me to want to buy their Galaxy line of phones too much flash not enough raw performance because of the flash


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

^^^^^^Actually Samsung does make an OS, its called Tizen.


----------



## UG1 (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Samsung doesn't make a OS
> 
> Samsung imho is one of the worst companies to buy an android based phone from they add so much bs software to it that even the brand new S9s sometimes have jitter . I'm a purest and always bought the Nexus phones, then Pixel but my last purchase was an Essential PH1 and I couldn't be happier with it now that it's on Android 8.1 it had some issues with 7 but when I upgraded to 8 it fixed every one of my complaints I had with the phone .
> I love a lot of the Asian phones such as the Honor , or OnePlus phones but I won't leave Verizon again in Denver and unfortunately those all won't work on Verizon
> Also samsung and apple gps and phone call quality are usually some of the lowest . I notice that whenever anyone calls me from an iphone it's usually pretty low quality call . I honestly think Samsung is too similar to apple as a company for me to want to buy their Galaxy line of phones too much flash not enough raw performance because of the flash


I agree about the bloated stuff that comes with each Samsung phone, and I prefer the iPhone myself because of that as well as because the clutter is real. But you can't deny that samsung has been slowly but steadily catching up in the race.

I checked out the latest galaxy phone myself and it honestly would be something I used if it weren't for the iPhone.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

FrankLStanton said:


> ^^^^^^Actually Samsung does make an OS, its called Tizen.


Ah you're right forgot about that one



UG1 said:


> I agree about the bloated stuff that comes with each Samsung phone, and I prefer the iPhone myself because of that as well as because the clutter is real. But you can't deny that samsung has been slowly but steadily catching up in the race.
> 
> I checked out the latest galaxy phone myself and it honestly would be something I used if it weren't for the iPhone.


I don't like the galaxy phones or iPhone so my opinion on which one is better doesn't really matter since I think they're both kind of trash


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m not really sure how the two types of phones are so different that it causes this much heat between people

They’re small, flat, battery powered rectangles with big screens that share 99% of the same features. Why waste time worrying about the veneer some company throws over the hardware.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> I'm not really sure how the two types of phones are so different that it causes this much heat between people
> 
> They're small, flat, battery powered rectangles with big screens that share 99% of the same features. Why waste time worrying about the veneer some company throws over the hardware.


Because some companies provide marketing instead of substance. Because some companies extremely limit the owner's ability to do with their property as they deem fit. Because some companies require jumping through hoops in order to distribute an app. Because some companies make hundreds of dollars per phone sold vs pennies profit for another. Because some companies provide fewer options for more money.

Because other than price, options and flexibility, they're similar. Which current Iphoney can accept 256 gb sd cards? Which current Iphoney has a 32 bit quad dac? Which current Iphoney has a standard headphone jack? Which current Iphoney has a wide angle (135° camera)? Which current Iphoney allows user replaceable batteries? Which current Iphoney allows me to load apps from any place I choose? Which current Iphoney allows customized themes based on my preferences? Which current Iphoney allows me root access so I can manipulate my property the way I choose? Which current Iphoney uses the industry standard USB type C connector?

Is an apple full of pit(fall)s?


----------



## FlaviusTalcottius (Jun 17, 2018)

I prefer eyephoney.

I have macs...it plays nice with them.

Windows....lol.


----------

